# Boston Whaler Harpoon 5.2



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm looking for info regarding the Harpoon 5.2. I also have a line on a 4.6 for sale. Anyone here who can give me some of the Pro and con of these boats?

THX!!!


----------



## findingzzero (Nov 15, 2013)

I've owned a '77 Harpoon5.2 since 1990. Great daysailer one design racer built like a brick sh*thouse. Problem areas- the elvsrom bailers tend to leak and the plywood they are screwed into rots. Various fixes may last a couple of years. Some owner have reported issues with the board pulley system being stiff. I've never had that issue. 'Dents' may appear in the hull due to gaps in the extruded foam core into the hull. More cosmetic than structural. Great for lakes. Very beamy and roomy for a 17 footer. All hardware is first rate. Good luck.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

I had use of a 5.2 for a number of years and consider it an excellent boat, especially for a centerboard daysailer. I found the Harpoon comfortable with four adults and six kids, pretty good for such a short boat. And it sails very well, the wide beam provides a lot of form stability.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Lots of great info here: Boston Whaler Harpoon Sailboats


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> Lots of great info here: website link removed


This website brings up a security risk warning when attempting to open.


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

THX for the info. I did pass on the boat in question but am on the look out for another. 

I passed because the owner was stuck at what i thought was an unrealistic price.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Just out of curiosity, try the price on us. Understand most 40 year old boats like these are being sold at a price reflecting "needs a lot of work". One of these Harpoons with a DRY hull and recent sails would well be worth $4-5,000, while you can find examples for $600 that are not worth that.


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

While shopping and ultimately buying an O'Day Daysailor, I checked out a couple and saw listings for a couple other Harpoons. From what I could gather in my research, they are very well-regarded and fetch good prices (compared to, say, my Daysailor).

That said, I'd suggest you consider how you intend to use a 16 footer... Daysailors aren't the fastest, but they're solid predictable sailors. There are many fleets if racing is of interest, but recognize they're not "racers" like a 470 or even a Buccaneer. Their parts are readily available and they're very roomy (especially the DSI model). 

In short, for family outings on the lake or (casual) racing, an O'Day Daysailor is hard to beat for availability and low cost of ownership. But if you're set on a Harpoon and can score one, you'll have a very good boat and never have any trouble reselling it.


----------



## sailw32 (Nov 13, 2015)

Just bought an 1981 Harpoon 5.2 . It only has a main and jib. Has anyone ever retro fitted a spinnaker , where would one buy the pole /hardware ? Does anyone sell the sails that fit the boat or do you use a sail loft to custom make sails. Anxious to get her out before it gets too cold here in Maryland. Thanks , Pat


----------

